# LED light question - will it work for my set up?



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

i picked up a single L.E.D. light strip from BA. can i actually grow anything aside from algae using this.

i have a 20 gallon long tank with a DIY co2, i have some moss & HC and i want to plant some stems. let me know what you think about this light.

thanks,

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Ligh...2.html?tc=fish

The Marineland Single Bright LED Lighting System is the brightest idea in aquarium lighting! This powerful and amazingly energy efficient light fixture produces 300 Lumens, provides 17,000 lifetime hours, and boasts the following great features:

* Flexible Mounting System - integrated adjustable mounting legs offer flexibility. Adjustable to fit aquariums 18" to 24".
* 3 Mode On/Off Switch - allows you to provide different lighting profiles including daytime, lunar, and off positions.
* Single Power Source - low voltage, ENERGY STAR qualified power supply increases safety and peace of mind. Less cords, less clutter, and better for the environment.
* Daylight LED Lamps - 60mW white LEDs provide equivalent output to typical single fluorescent bulb lighting. Creates a shimmer that mimics the underwater effect of natural sunlight
* Lunar LED Lamps - 60mW energy efficient blue light replicates the moon light cycle.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

These are great viewing lights but I don't think too many thing will grow with them...


----------



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

carmenh said:


> These are great viewing lights but I don't think too many thing will grow with them...


Hey carmenh,

Should I add an extra light fixture or just invest on a new one. I need some thing that I can get a decent growth and plants some more low light plants and somewhat affordable. This led light is cheap but I guess I got what I payed for.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's up to you. I would recommend at least 2 x t5ho but I am FAR from a plant/co2 expert.
It's not that these ml fixtures are bad, they're not, they're just probably not right for your needs. If you have the room to use it in combo with t5's, it'll look awesome!


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

You won't grow anything with it. Some low light plants will probably survive, but that's about it.

I'd just exchange it. Unless you're willing to build something yourself, do what carmenh said and get a T5HO rig.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

the single bright is impossible to grow plants, whereas the double bright might give you a bit of success growing low light plants.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm using double bright right now and stuff like hygro, java fern, mosses, riccia are growing really slowly.


----------

